# Wie transportiere ich 8 Kois?



## waldweg (17. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde in 14 Tagen ein paar schöne Kois bei einem Freund abholen, die in einem Außenteich schwimmen und auch bei mir in einen Außenteich kommen. Die Temperaturen der Teiche sind also fast gleich.

Aber ich bin 2 Stunden unterwegs. Wie mache ich das am besten. Muss ich ins Wasser beim Transport etwas zugeben? Welche Behälter nimmt man am besten, die Koi sind (8Stck) zwischen 30-35cm. groß.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!

He Ro


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wie transportiere ich 8 Kois?*

Hallo,
warum stellst du diese https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=212020#post212020 Frage, wenn du dich eh schon entschieden hast.

2 Tage vorher kein Futter, für Sauerstoff sorgen. 
Am besten max. 2 Kois in einem großen Beutel (doppelt) und mit 1 Drittel Wasser und den Rest mit Sauerstoff auffüllen (so wie beim Koihändler halt)


----------



## rainthanner (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wie transportiere ich 8 Kois?*

zusätzlich kann man eine kleine O²-Flasche ausborgen und die Beutel mit Sauerstoff füllen. 
Aber für 2 Stunden ist das nicht zwingend notwendig. 

Man kann Fische auch offen transportieren. Dazu gibt es 12V-Belüfter fürs Auto. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wie transportiere ich 8 Kois?*

Hallo, 
wir hatten das Thema schon mal hier.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17329&
highlight=Fisch+transport

Persönlich würde ich allerdings mit dem Umsetzen noch Warten, derzeit sind die Fische noch wenig aktiv und anfälliger. So ein Transport löst da unnötig Stress und unter Umständen Krankheiten aus. Warte bis die Teichtemperaturen dauerhaft ueber 16 Grad sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

